# Wikipedia



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Many people have quite a bit of knowledge here. People will often post huge posts here about frogs morphs etc... But forums can come and go with the wind and peeling through huge threads to find something basic out seem inefficient. I think it would be great if more people here contributed to the Wikipedia pages on the frogs. 

When ever I suggest this people will say things like. 

Well I am not an expert.
No actually you probably are compared to most people, if you see something you know is wrong then that makes you more of an expert than who wrote it. The whole point of Wikipedia is crowd sourcing. 

My English isn't that good. 
Once again not a problem there are plenty of people on Wikipedia who love to just fix up other peoples grammar, spelling etc.... If you make a great post here no ones going to fix your grammar, heck you cant even fix it after a short time. 

I don't know the format.
Once again as above there are plenty of people who will help with formatting. 

But people might change it and ruin it. 
And people will change it back. Years ago when Wikipedia was not even as big, there was a study and it was found that Wikipedia was just as accurate on average as professional encyclopedias. 

Wikipedia is as close to permanent as we can get. This small community, well just look at how many forums and websites we have lost over the years that had great information. If you put a picture up on Wikipedia it probably really will stay there for a great many years if not for your whole life. Same with any contributions you make. Even if others edit, they will probably be improving it. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, I like the idea if only for the idea that it could be a nice _permanent_ database for things like locales/morphs. Since the tropical experience website is no more.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

If there is interest, I was seriously considering setting something like this up for the community. I have hosting already and plenty of web design and programming experience. Wikipedia is a good place for generalized knowledge, but once it comes to the nitty gritty details I think a specialized site would work better.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

SDRiding said:


> If there is interest, I was seriously considering setting something like this up for the community. I have hosting already and plenty of web design and programming experience. Wikipedia is a good place for generalized knowledge, but once it comes to the nitty gritty details I think a specialized site would work better.


That sounds like a really good idea. Would anyone be able to edit the information? Sometimes information changes rather quickly, and would need to be updated accordingly.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats the problem with just adding the information to Wikipedia? My fear with a private server is that something would happen just like the tropical experience site. People come and go into the hobby... But I feel like the information would last much longer on wikipedia


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Go for it Mike! I think that would be a great idea. Wikipedia is good for a general reference, but isn't totally reliable...


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I think the main point is that Wikipedia is far bigger than anyone here. It would be outside of our influence and far more people will have reason to keep it going. A supplemental wiki run by the community would be fine, but at the same time it might just do nothing other than distract people and mean no one updates Wikipedia. Wikipedia has shown over time it is far more reliable than many suggest. It is also a far more accepted and known media for communication to a wider audience, something we would want. 

I could see a system where a community run site has more specific information, current opinions on issues etc.. But the main articles and mostly known fact are kept at Wikipedia, and linking should be too the Wikipedia page this way people keep the Wikipedia one most current. I personally would not be in support of a local wiki that tried to do it all. How would that be much better than the half finished species posts at our 4+ different forums? IMO if the community really wanted or was interested in that they would have done it already, and I think they have already tried. After all setting up a wiki is hardly any work.


----------



## Joeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Pubfiction said:


> Many people have quite a bit of knowledge here. People will often post huge posts here about frogs morphs etc... But forums can come and go with the wind and peeling through huge threads to find something basic out seem inefficient. I think it would be great if more people here contributed to the Wikipedia pages on the frogs.
> 
> When ever I suggest this people will say things like.
> 
> ...


I think you have a lot of great points. Our community just needs to be involved in it and I feel that is what you are trying to accomplish with this thread. I think one idea that would be good is to even include the care sheets from this board into the wiki. They have a lot of great knowledge on the frogs to help contribute or at least have a start before "experts" will be getting more involved.


----------



## srfdan (May 1, 2012)

Call it Dendropedia


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

srfdan said:


> Call it Dendropedia


LOVE IT! LOL 


I seriously think this is a great idea. I have been a herper for years but have only in the last year gotten into darts and have become addicted. I see so many different "morphs" and they look similiar and would love a controlled centralized place to refer to. 


Robert


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I mean what a lot of communities do is create wikia pages:

Wiki communities for everyone! -- Wikia.com


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Brian317 said:


> Go for it Mike! I think that would be a great idea. Wikipedia is good for a general reference, but isn't totally reliable...


I think we as users/keepers/breeders can make it reliable dont you think?


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll have this site going in a couple of weeks, but I do agree that it's worthwhile to keep Wikipedia updated as well. No reason information can't be shared between them. The format I'm working on will lend itself very well to structuring information related to the hobby.

Edit: Realized I was hijacking a bit. Post up some pages you've made modifications to so people can see what you're trying to accomplish on Wikipedia.


----------

